# 2013 Giant - 1 1/4 expander for carbon fork? Stems?



## dsevern (Jun 5, 2008)

I just took delivery on a 2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP frameset.

The fork/headset is Giant's "Overdrive2" which tapers from 1 1/2" to 1 1/4".

I have 2 issues. 1st, I'm not able to find any stems to fit the 1 1/4" steer tube other than Giant's..... and their Contact SL OD2 carbon stems are seriously over-priced. I'd like a carbon stem. Any other options out there for carbon stems with an 1 1/4" steer tube?

2nd, the headset that comes with the frame uses a "glue-in" plug for the stem and top cap. Once it's glued in it's permanent and you can't cut the steer tube any further. I'd like to know if there is an expander plug available which will fit inside the 1 1/4" steer tube, so I have the option of cutting it longer and then cutting off more, later. I'd really like to avoid having to glue something inside the steer tube.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Specialized pro-set stems are 1-1/4, but use adjustable shims down to 1-1/8". The shim system allows you to dial in the angle, but it will work as 1-1/4 without the shim.

I know you can still get the aluminum ones but not sure about carbon.

The Specialized S-Works Pro-Set Stem Is Easily Adjustable For Angle To Help Fine-tune The Fit Photos | Cyclingnews.com

The Syntace F119 would also work but it's not in carbon. You may could find one on EBay.

Ritchy also makes a 1 1/4" stem for Canyon Bikes. You may be able to buy one direct from them.


----------



## dsevern (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the stems!

Now, for issue #2, anyone know where I can find an expander plug for a 1 1/4" carbon fork?


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

dsevern said:


> Thanks for the info on the stems!
> 
> Now, for issue #2, anyone know where I can find an expander plug for a 1 1/4" carbon fork?


 I think FSA makes a compression plug for 1 1/4" carbon.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Look at Pro. They currently have a pro stem on the proptotype Propel bike which is an overdrive 2.


----------



## dsevern (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone have a link to any of these?

I tried contacting FSA via their website and haven't gotten a response and I don't see anything on the "Pro" website, either.

I need a compression plug for a 1 1/4" carbon steer tube.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

One word of caution on your fork. I have an Alpha Q fork that I bought new some years ago, it also had the epoxy-in insert just like your Giant fork. At the time I wanted to do exactly what you want to do and was told by Alpha that the steerer tube was too thin to use a compression plug and could possibly break or crack under stress without the insert epoxied in-place. 

I do not know the thickness of the Giant steerer, but you may want to contact them about it before using a compression plug just to be safe.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

dsevern said:


> I just took delivery on a 2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP frameset.
> 
> The fork/headset is Giant's "Overdrive2" which tapers from 1 1/2" to 1 1/4".
> 
> ...


If it's the same as the epoxy-in sleeve that comes with Cervelos, you can cut it afterwards (a little), according to the product notes they come with.


----------

